# Your opinion on a new thread.



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

I was just wondering that wen I get up on to my pc tomorrow as I'm on iPod now, that maybe there should be a thread called whatfish??? It is where I start by getting a picture of a fish and I cover it up and start reveilling it ever 12-24 hours and the first person to get it right either does a new one themselves or passes it on to someone who is often active on the thread..

Any1 think I shud do it or not???


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

That would be fun. I'd talk to a Moderator and try to get a separate heading on the home page before you open a thread.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

What like a special section lol 

Would I be the head of that section or that thread lol


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Probably the thread, which would be stickied?? Ask FishFirst.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

I was gonna ask him but I've just sent an email to TOS and hopefully when he comes online he can answer it.

Anyway I from Britain (ENGLAND) and it exactly 1.41am and I'm knackered so I'm hoin to bed lol.

Night all


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Gute Nacht.

(That's right! I know German and I'm not afraid to use it.)


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

first you need to learn how to spell...then you just start a new thread...doesn't need to be stickied as the interest and activity on the thread will keep it up top...


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Sounds like it could be fun, why not set it up and see how it does.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Sounds like an old thread. I can't find it but it was called something like ID this species game. It was fun.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

lohachata said:


> first you need to learn how to spell...then you just start a new thread...doesn't need to be stickied as the interest and activity on the thread will keep it up top...


I thinks he may just be tired. This thread could be cool, I don't know why only one person would get the honor of having everyone else scramble to guess the animal.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

On the old thread, the one who guessed right got to post the next pic. If he didn't in a reasonable period of time, anyone could go. Sounds like cossie is proposing something similar. It still ended up sort of unbalanced. There'd be a week of catfish, then 2 weeks of cichlids. Sometimes it would take 3 days to guess, some days would have 8 fish. It actually is a bit of work to find pics of new fish once you've exhausted every thing in your tanks. The thread got incredibly long, you'd have to go to something like page 20 to see the fish. Every once in a while, a newb would guess the first pic at the top of the thread. It taught me how to post pics and to use the 'new posts' button. Oh and if you use a pic from the net, rename it. I solved some just by Googling the image name.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

sounds good, but looking back on Cossie's OP I do think he should make sure to spellcheck. Nothing against him just if he is going to start the thread or mod it w/e it should be formal. IMO


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Sounds good. We used to have a subforum in the Water Hole just for games-playing, but it seems to be gone. No matter, just use the main Water Hole.

So... how are you going to slowly reveal the pictures bit by bit?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Lol I apollagise for my spelling and I will on this post now as I am on my iPod and it corrects the words I spell because I usually talk with shortens words like u instead of you so my iPod reads that and corrects it.

Anyway the idea was whoever guesses it is the next person to do a picture an I enter to do a picture by getting a normall one then covering
it is
black/White and revealling it bit by bit throughout 3-4 days and eventually the whole picture is uncovers (but I expect you lot will know it long before that lol

cheers jack

ps- I'll try and get it up later but my PC is being a bugger and won't let me attach picture...well it let's me attach them but I can close the window after so ill just see hiw it goes lol


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Well, I don't understand what's wrong with your computer, but I'll be looking for the thread.


Oh, and to all, after Tenish, I won't be online until tonight.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Ok I'll try


----------

